# Chat?



## DanMcG (Apr 13, 2012)

Chat is down , I Know they do updates in the middle of the day, But if any admin's are looking (if there are any that aren't in Florida woppin it up) You might want to check it out.
If it comes back online I'll let ya know.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 13, 2012)

LOL SOB it's back online....go back to what you were drinking.


----------

